# FL Marine Plastics



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! First off I want to thank everyone at PFF for your support. Being a small family owned and operated business we appreciate all the support we can get. We will update this thread regularly with new products, custom projects we are working on as well as specials and giveaways. We are always trying to come up with new products to make things easier and more convenient for the boater/fisherman. Feel free to visit our website at www.flmarineplastics.com and our online store at www.shop.flmarineplastics.com If you don't see what you are looking for let us know and we will custom build it for you. The majority of our business is building custom pieces that aren't readily available. Don't forget to visit and like it's on Facebook for giveaways and specials at www.facebook.com/flmarineplastics As always PFF members receive 10% off by entering PFF at checkout.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

*Replacement Pie Plates*

Replacements for pie plates that you don't need to access often but continue to leak such as the ones on engine brackets, etc. These are solid pie plates made from 3/4" non skid starboard. Just match up to your old pie plate and drill the screw holes. This way you don't have to put any extra holes in your boat. When you install just put a bead of 4200 before you put it in place and screw it down and no more leaky pie plates. The 4200 won't bond well to the starboard but it will make a nice gasket and make it easily removable when needed. 20.00 each + shipping. Email me with dimensions and your zip code to place your order. I need the outside dimension and the hole size dimension


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

*12 X 24 Access Hatch*

Well the other day I was making a 12 x 18 access hatch. I cut a 12" wide piece off of a 24" wide piece. Phone rang, got sidetracked and never cut it to 18" before I cut the door/ frame. So I have an off white 12 X 24 access hatch. It requires a 10.5 X 22.5 cut out. Stainless hinge and stainless 2" slam latch. I normally sell s hatch this size for about 170 but I'll take 120 + shipping if anyone has a use for it. Email me at [email protected] if you're intetested. Here is a pic of what my hatches look like. This isn't a pic of the actual hatch I'm selling.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

*Tackle Storage*

Customer just picked this up over the weekend. I really like this design. For a smaller unit this has a ton of storage space. This one is a little larger than the original design which can be found here http://www.shop.flmarineplastics.com/Tackle-Storage-TACK2114.htm

We can usually alter our original designs slightly though for no additional charge. Check out some of our other products at www.flmarineplastics.com


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

After hearing from customers that the shipping costs on some of our smaller products are almost the cost of the item itself we have added more shipping options to our online store to help save some money. A lot of our products even qualify for usps flat rate shipping. Visit our online store at 
http://www.shop.flmarineplastics.com/main.sc to see the new shipping options and choose which one is right for you.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

For a limited time take 20% off your entire order at www.flmarineplastics.com Here is the link to our online store www.shop.flmarineplastics.com Just enter FALL at checkout. If you don't see what you need email us with custom orders at [email protected]


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are like me and a lot of our clients you like to make up your rigs the night before. This way you can spend more time actually fishing when you are out there. This rigging rack can sit on your table and allow you to hang 45 hooks on it while being able to keep them organized until they are ready to go into your tackle box. They are available in 5 colors white, off white, tan , gray , and black. The dimensions are 12 x 12 x 4. They are 34.99. We don't have them on our website yet so if you would like one email us the color and zip code and we will email you a paypal invoice. Our email is [email protected]


----------

